# Halloween Party Invitation



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

You have some good ideas. I picked up a bunch of little Halloween decorated coffins for a dollar each a couple years ago, you could get some and have the invite paper (and the finger?) inside that with some other treats or decorations, the problem would be they would have to be boxed and mailed, which sounds like a big hassle and expense.


----------

